# Jordan buys Bobcats



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

http://www.charlotteobserver.com/2010/02/27/1276710/jordan-buys-the-bobcats.html

Hope this is a jump start for the Bobcats future. Jordan will still be an absentee owner but his name alone is worth more than Bob Johnson could ever offer.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I hope he finds someone to help him with the draft...Well we won't be drafting anyone for awhile anyway. I think Jordan is just like this Postolos guy, except maybe he's got a little more of his own money in the team. I don't think he's silly enough to put a couple hundred million of his own money into something that's as shaky an investment as the bobcats would be. He's probably going to own around a quarter or a third of the team. Apparently he doesn't even have to own the biggest portion of the team to be called the lead owner or whatever the league says you must have.


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

Article mentions he is looking for investors and I'm sure his name can bring in some cash. Hell he might call the folks out in Oregon and setup a Nike plant in the Timewarner Arena practice gym in exchange for buying into the team.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Only if they move the timewarner arena to cambodia or whereever people work for the least now.


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

lol so true


----------

